# my pre war cwc



## jaysmo (Mar 1, 2012)

this is my second build and a very fun time... i hope its in the right place....
















thanks for looking


----------



## vontrike (Mar 1, 2012)

Lots of neat little details on this. Love the decal on the down tube. Tires are a nice touch too. I would so cruise around on that bad ride. vontrike.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 2, 2012)

Being the only Cabe member in Montana ( I believe... )   I think the license plate kicks ass.


----------



## jaysmo (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks for the compliments guys... that plate is actually an old school plate of a box of kellogs ceral i have a few more but 1 montana i pictured my self riding through mountains on a chopper and well i though this one fit the bill......


----------

